
When Apple (or Anyone Else) Really Gets a Product Right - harveynick
http://harveynick.com/2017/05/21/when-apple-or-anyone-else-really-gets-a-product-right/
======
gigatexal
I'm a huge fan of my airport. They just work now without issue. Apple pay is
awesome too. It also just works

~~~
gigatexal
Airpods not airport

